# Haye-Fury OFF



## chillblanes (Dec 6, 2012)

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/news...d-haye-v-tyson-fury-postponed-due-to-cut.html

Still an undercard on Sky Sports we think?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Lulz. Haye got scurred.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Not really his fault, but can Haye do anymore to piss off the fans who are shelving out for PPV's?


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

How many fights has he pulled out of due to 'injury' in the last 5 years?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Well sure they dont Need to wait months to let it heal? Maybe it will take place a few weeks later. But strange... you dont often get These big ass cuts in Sparring with headgear and big gloves...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

1 wk to go, fuck off.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Same old bullshit from haye.

Fury needs to set up that pulev fight and go for a title.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Should he have been sparring at this stage anyway?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Should he have been sparring at this stage anyway?


Just what I was about to say, what an idiot.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Fucken hell, I was looking forward to this.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Ffs


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

What happens with tickets?


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Is this defo true, i can find anything on it anywhere else.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Seen a picture flying around on Twitter..

Fuck knows how Haye got such a dad cut like that from sparring... Are fighters tapering down in fight week?


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Well sure they dont Need to wait months to let it heal? *Maybe it will take place a few weeks later*. But strange... you dont often get These big ass cuts in Sparring with headgear and big gloves...


Maybe but I think the fact that Froch vs Groves is on PPV may stop it from happening too close to the date.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like his other eye brow is swollen up on that pic aswell though, is that not from after an actual fight.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The reason this fight sold out so quick was because traders eat up all the tickets to re-sell them online. People who will have bought them will have had to pay probably more money than the official sale price and when stuff like this happens they may have trouble getting a refund. 

I was going out into town to watch the fight and I'm guttered, can't imagine how people actually going to it feel. Hopefully it's rescheduled ASAP. Be arsed having to wait until Christmas or next year.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

that's a nasty cut it'll be a few months at least

more inactivity for Haye, fury should take a tick over fight in the meantime


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

its on the sky sports website too

http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/news/12040/8933289/boxing-david-haye-v-tyson-fury-fight-postponed

was really looking forward to next weekend!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

seems strange to get a big cut like that in sparring, especially 1 week before a fight :conf


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Glass skin.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

atsch


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

EvianMcGirt said:


> Maybe but I think the fact that Froch vs Groves is on PPV may stop it from happening too close to the date.


If I think about it... I think it will be more than a few weeks. That cut Looks nasty. Really sad. :-( And yeah the Groves-Froch PPV could be a Problem...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

I thought sparring was over?
And how do you get cut above the eyebrow with headguard and 16-20oz gloves?

Thats BS. Just like his injury before the Charr and Wladimir fights were.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Fury should fight next week, if they can find a decent replacement. Obviously nobody too testing will take a fight on such short notice but the worst thing Fury could do right now is let all that preparation go to waste. He's gonna be pissed :lol:

Disappointing news for boxing fans though. I suppose this means Quigg will headline on Sky Sports 1?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

well Adonis Stevenson v Tavoris Cloud was also going to be on sky box office as part of the haye fury ppv,
wonder what they going to do with that now?


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Jack said:


> Fury should fight next week, if they can find a decent replacement. Obviously nobody too testing will take a fight on such short notice but the worst thing Fury could do right now is let all that preparation go to waste. He's gonna be pissed :lol:
> 
> Disappointing news for boxing fans though. I suppose this means Quigg will headline on Sky Sports 1?


and not being funny, but a guy like Fury won't want to go through 3 months with no curries and beer for nothing


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Sucks but when will likely to go ahead?


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

looking forward to furys upcoming comments on twitter


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

It was scheduled to be his last spar of this camp


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> I thought sparring was over?
> And how do you get cut above the eyebrow with headguard and 16-20oz gloves?
> 
> Thats BS. .


Yeah man.

It's like Foreman in Zaire, pretending to get cut and shit.

Glad you're here to see through all the shit and serve up some serious truth without a shred of evidence, Lukey boy.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Haye is a fucking disgrace, two fights in a row now. That cut should heal very quickly according to reports , if that fight doesnt happen within 2-3 weeks this is a complete disgrace from Haye and a complete duck. 

How can anyone support this man the way he treats his fans and other boxers like this?
Manuel Charr also was completely fucked over by this scumbag Haye.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> Sucks but when will likely to go ahead?


Pure speculation at this point until we hear more concrete statements but, presuming Haye/Fury will definitely still want it on PPV,

October: Unlikely due to severity of cut and being so close to Froch-Groves PPV.

November: Impossible due to Froch-Groves PPV.

December: Unlikely coming so soon after Froch-Groves PPV and perhaps more difficult to market a PPV fight near Christmas with all the expenses that incurs.

That leaves it to be made sometime in early 2014. :conf


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Yeah man.
> 
> It's like Foreman in Zaire, pretending to get cut and shit.
> 
> Glad you're here to see through all the shit and serve up some serious truth without a shred of evidence, Lukey boy.


No problem mate.

A cut like this with headguard and 16-20oz gloves? Dont be so naive shaunsty.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Why not put it on the Froch-Groves PPV.

Charge more like Showtime, £24.99 would be a good price.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

cuts happen man, might have been an elbow


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

EvianMcGirt said:


> Pure speculation at this point until we hear more concrete statements but, presuming Haye/Fury will definitely still want it on PPV,
> 
> October: Unlikely due to severity of cut and being so close to Froch-Groves PPV.
> 
> ...


 Thats some bullshit.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Hard sparring with no headgear a week before the fight? 

Fury should keep active and fight Charr who has been in training? The battle of the Hayemaker pullouts 

I feel bad for Hayes fans really, there must be a fair few that had tickets for both Charr and Fury


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Haye planned this all along I'd say, its fuck all of a cut also. No reason the fight cant happen with 2-3 weeks other than Haye doing a number on everyone again.

Surprised its not his big toe again, after all thats the reason he lost to Wlad?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

I was looking forward to next saturday, frustrating.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

How do you get a cut like that when you're 'tapering' down sparring?

Perhaps Chisora finally glassed him


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Must have been sparring without headgear and even then he's unlucky given the size of the gloves.

Me and my mate were saying there's no hype for this fight at all and chances are it'll get cancelled for some reason. Just hope I get a full refund and I don't think I'll go to another of his fights again.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Suits them right down to the bone.

They've botched the promotion for it right up.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> How do you get a cut like that when you're 'tapering' down sparring?
> 
> *Perhaps Chisora finally glassed him*


That cheered my a bit, thanks mate. :lol:


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> It was scheduled to be his last spar of this camp


What a coincidence. I guess the sceptics were right from the start, this fight was never going to happen. I'd say the Furys are devastated , I know I am.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

wonder if groves will try to take advantage of this situation and get back with booth...
thats if he really split with him...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

What a load of shit.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> cuts happen man, might have been an elbow


Dude cuts like this doesnt happen with heardgear and 16-20oz gloves. Your headgear is protecting the area Haye is cut at. It seems plenty of people never had head gear on in their whole live.

Obviously there are different kinds of head gear. But the head gear every pro uses prevents cuts like this. So Haye either used head gear like this (are used in amateur fights)








in sparring (then he would be stupid plain and simple) or the cut was caused by something different.

Because you just dont get cut with head gear like this:








And when you watch pro fighters spar everyone of them has head gear like this.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Last spar, second round..gutted, imagine what Fury, Quigg and Haye are feeling like


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> How do you get a cut like that when you're 'tapering' down sparring?
> 
> Perhaps Chisora finally glassed him


Maybe Booth hit him with a tripod?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

He was sparring Filip Hrgovic http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/news/12040/8933289/boxing-david-haye-v-tyson-fury-fight-postponed


----------



## Smudger (Jun 3, 2013)

It's still possible to get a cut with headgear. Unlikely but it can happen. I have winning headgear which offers excellent protection but sometimes you get hit with a punch that can move the headgear and the glove makes contact with skin. Shit happens.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Smudger said:


> It's still possible to get a cut with headgear. Unlikely but it can happen. I have winning headgear which offers excellent protection but sometimes you get hit with a punch that can move the headgear and the glove makes contact with skin. Shit happens.


Yeah, I remember Andre Ward got a cut with headgear on. It's just one of them strange things that sometimes happens.

But why the fuck was he sparring 1 week before the fight? What a moron.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Any conspiracy theories are fucking stupid. Everyone loses out here, Team Haye included. They've pulled fast ones in the past that they rightly deserve shit for but doing so here would make no sense. Perhaps they could have done a better job of minimizing the possibility of cuts but no headguard can give you close to 100% protection. All it takes is for a stray elbow or head to cause a cut like that. I don't see any issue with the fact they were sparring either, it's to be expected, especially given their training camp has had specific emphasis on sparring Fury-sized opponents rather than the mediocre way they try to replicate Tyson's dimension with kinky boots and mitts.

The big problem is the size and location of the cut. Given Froch-Groves PPV has a concrete date of November they'll have to work around it meaning it's either going to happen October (unlikely looking at the cut) or December/next year.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Even if it is legit it's fucking idiotic to be involved in heavy sparring 7 days before a fight.

What a twat


----------



## nick6 (Jun 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Dude cuts like this doesnt happen with heardgear and 16-20oz gloves. Your headgear is protecting the area Haye is cut at. It seems plenty of people never had head gear on in their whole live.
> 
> Obviously there are different kinds of head gear. But the head gear every pro uses prevents cuts like this. So Haye either used head gear like this (are used in amateur fights)
> 
> ...


Cuts like that can happen in sparring for all we know he was hit with a accidental elbow


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Maybe Booth hit him with a tripod?


that cracked me up lmao!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Yeah, I remember Andre Ward got a cut with headgear on. It's just one of them strange things that sometimes happens.
> 
> But why the fuck was he sparring 1 week before the fight? What a moron.


"It would be different if you actually saw something or felt something. How do you get a reaction out of that? How this happened escapes me. It's the freakiest thing that I've ever seen in my life. It's just unbelievable." Thats Hunter about Wards cut. It is very very rare to get a cut from Sparring. Not if you use the right head gear, gloves and Vaseline. Especially such a nasty one. I mean it Looks huge. Did Haye ever had such a big ass cut in a fight? I really would like to see how it happend. I only can imagine that it was done by an ellbow.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Last spar, second round..gutted, imagine what Fury, Quigg and Haye are feeling like


Id say Haye is delighted, he looked chuffed enough on his interview on Sky just there.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

For me this is genuine.

I know some will doubt Haye due to the past but the first Wlad fight was down to Setanta going bust & the Charr fight was down to shit ticket sales. 

In this fight the arena's sold out, it's on box office & he's paid top dollar for sparring partners, I don't see any benefit to Haye pulling out. 

I just hope they move the rest of the card to regular sky sports, make Quigg the headliner, get Fury a tune up & hopefully we'll see Haye - Fury rearranged fairly soon.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sure the People who buyed the PPV or the tickets? This is just sad. It is very rare to get cuts like that in Sparring and then Haye gets one in his last Sparring session.:-( Maybe Fury still wants to fight...


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Even if it is legit it's fucking idiotic to be involved in heavy sparring 7 days before a fight.
> 
> What a twat


It's not idiotic, it's fairly typical actually for the last spars to be the hardest ones...

Edit: In fact, I recall Froch and Bellew doing 12 rounds the week of the fight with Kessler...


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Sure the People who buyed the PPV or the tickets? This is just sad. It is very rare to get cuts like that in Sparring and then Haye gets one in his last Sparring session.:-( Maybe Fury still wants to fight...


Shutup Luke. :lol:


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

nick6 said:


> Cuts like that can happen in sparring for all we know he was hit with a accidental elbow


exactly, i fought amateur and had a bad cut from sparring needing stitches once, headgear is not a magical helmet :lol:


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I cant believe people still defend Haye on here after everything, Fraudley, Charr, little toe, glassing Chisora, rape comments.
Just shows the naivety of some either that or they believe any spiel that Haye and Sky Sports tell them. Haye should never have been allowed back on box office.

What about all the money fans have spent on this fight? Down the drain. Its alright for David hes a millionaire. And NOBODY will buy tickets to a Haye fight again after him pulling this stunt twice in 3 months. Only those who want to piss money away.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh well, not that bothered. Would've been a 4 round demolition anyway and I'm used to Haye not fighting for ages. Bit shit for Fury though.

Hopefully they can now put this with Groves/Froch as a double headliner on PPV. That'd be the fair thing to do, but I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Big deal! It'll happen at a later date. 

Get over it.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Team Fury must of burnt through a lot of cash on his camp in Belgium and on world class sparring partners. Can't imagine they are too happy right now.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

That cut if a fucking fake.

Fuck you Haye, fuck you.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

I call shenanigans!










SHENANIGANS!!!!!


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

lmao! :rofl


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Id say Haye is delighted, he looked chuffed enough on his interview on Sky just there.


Just lost out on £5m..yep well chuffed. Great logic.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Just lost out on £5m..yep well chuffed. Great logic.


Wow you are an idiot. No surprise with ****** as your avatar.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

This is a dark day for boxing.:-(

I was massively looking forward to this too. Devastated.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> I cant believe people still defend Haye on here after everything, Fraudley, Charr, little toe, glassing Chisora, rape comments.
> Just shows the naivety of some either that or they believe any spiel that Haye and Sky Sports tell them..


You're calling photoshop? Self mutilation?

What's your theory?


----------



## Darwoody (Jul 25, 2012)

Gutted about this. It's not often I get excited about upcoming fights these days but I was really looking forward to this one. 
Hope it's not a long delay.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Why should we believe Haye?

This man has a massive track record for faking injuries previous to this.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Why should we believe Haye?
> 
> This man has a massive track record for faking injuries previous to this.


What's the massive track record really? Wlad x1 and Charrx1? Am I missing one?

Well, the previous fake injuries always had a clear motivation.

First Wlad fight - Setanta go under = no pay check

Charr fight = to set up the big pay day vs Fury instead.

What's the motivation for pulling out of this? Do you believe the picture was photoshopped or that he cut himself? Which one?

It's clear that you're upset by this, but you're acting ridiculously irrational.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

@shaunster101 "I may be an idiot, but I am getting the better of this debate"

LOL


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> "I may be an idiot, but I am getting the better of this debate"
> 
> LOL


:lol:

Tyson Fury said that on RIngside when Haye called him an idiot. Cracked me up.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

It's obvious that the fight will happen next for Haye, anyway, so it's not like he's looking for a way out. The fight will be rescheduled and it'll happen then. If Haye pulls out entirely, there may be some legitimacy in calling it a duck but that won't happen.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> It's obvious that the fight will happen next for Haye, anyway, so it's not like he's looking for a way out. The fight will be rescheduled and it'll happen then. If Haye pulls out entirely, there may be some legitimacy in calling it a duck but that won't happen.


How do you know that Jack?
This is Haye were talking about, I dont see where/when this fight will happen now.

Furys have spent serious cash on their camp in Belgium, Fury might be best move on and forget Haye, hes not worth it for all his messing around.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> How do you know that Jack?
> This is Haye were talking about, I dont see where/when this fight will happen now.
> 
> Furys have spent serious cash on their camp in Belgium, Fury might be best move on and forget Haye, hes not worth it for all his messing around.


Fury will not give up this type of money he will get from this fight.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Boy who cried wolf


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

IF and its a massive IF he is really injured, he cant blame people for doubting him after his previous behaviour as Scorpio says


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> IF and its a massive IF he is really injured, he cant blame people for doubting him after his previous behaviour as Scorpio says


In what way is it an 'if' - he has a cut.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I found out about this when I checked my paddypower account and had 94 euro in there.. they had obviously paid on the first 3 wins of my accy. Was confused as Fuck for a few minutes though.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> IF and its a massive IF he is really injured, he cant blame people for doubting him after his previous behaviour as Scorpio says


He posted a pic of a massive cut above his eye. There is no IF, that is obviously a no no a week before a fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think he clearly is injured and it's a cut that will take a relatively long time to heal because of its position.

So they will have to do another camp I'm guessing,so spring next year maybe?
Vitali is further away than ever for haye and I feel for fury who I wanted to win.

It's shit but we still have quigg-salinas and lee-spada plus Jumah,hughie,Eubanks Jnr don't we.
Still a decent nights boxing anyway and they should still show Stevenson-cloud as they have the rights for it.

And another reason to not care about what David haye does in future.

This year we have had charr and now fury,tickets sold on both nights with TV set up and then postponements.
Eddie Hearn must be so pleased with what haye has brought to sky.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Fury is a volatile character and this is not good for his mentality. He changed his life around in terms of training and nutrition , put in the hardest camp of his life , come out in the best shape of his life and in the end it was all for nothing. This could easily send him back to his old ways and if the fight is rescheduled he might struggle to put in the same dedication. Hopefully not , but this is a bad set back for him. It would be great for him if he could get a fight in the mean time.

As far as the cut being purley accidental , i call bullshit on that. Haye must of being going 100% in sparring a week before the fight. You don't go 100% in sparring , let alone a week before the fight. He knew what was on stake. All the Londoners who were going up and the resurrection of Sky Box Office on the line. Going hard and wreckless and sustaining a cut isn't accidental , its unprofessionalism. Fighters at that level should be experienced enough to avoid injury a week before the fight.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What I find even stranger, is that he said he finished sparring in his last interview with Sky. Also, Wach, Towers, Wilder etc had gone from the camp. 

And yet he got that cut this morning ....alright then


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

Fury tweet .
Sorry for every1 who bought tickets & hotels. Haye excuses r boring. He don't want to fight me!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

alza1988 said:


> Fury tweet .
> Sorry for every1 who bought tickets & hotels. Haye excuses r boring. He don't want to fight me!


Quite tame for Tyson but he comes out of this well.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Wow you are an idiot. No surprise with ****** as your avatar.


You're a fucking idiot saying "he looks chuffed"! Why would he when he's lost out on £5 MILLION?! What a bellend.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

alza1988 said:


> Fury tweet .
> Sorry for every1 who bought tickets & hotels. Haye excuses r boring. He don't want to fight me!


That's pretty tame coming from fury.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't understand why it matters that he was sparring a week before the fight. If he'd been cut 10 days earlier the fight would still be off. 

The risk of getting injured in sparring is part and parcel of boxing. It's frustrating when it delays a fight but if you're saying Haye shouldn't be sparring a week before the fight you might as well say fighters shouldn't spar full stop...the risks are always there.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> How do you know that Jack?
> This is Haye were talking about, I dont see where/when this fight will happen now.
> 
> Furys have spent serious cash on their camp in Belgium, Fury might be best move on and forget Haye, hes not worth it for all his messing around.


1 - there is no bigger fight out there for Fury, right now. 
2 - How do you know it's bullshit?


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

alza1988 said:


> Fury tweet .
> Sorry for every1 who bought tickets & hotels. Haye excuses r boring. He don't want to fight me!


Fury can't believe his luck, gets a stay of execution. :yep


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

To the people saying it's bullshit or an excuse...where do you think he got the cut from?

Some viscous self harming?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Haye: "Shit, I'm going to have to fight Fury, a guy who's levels above the opponents I've faced in my career. Fuck this - I'm going to go emo and start self-harming. That'll solve everything!"


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

If anything this might work out well for Fury if he can keep active, he's got a bit of publicity and if he gets a win or two under his belt he'll get a shot at Vitali (or vacant strap even better) or Wlad. He'll probably get stopped against Wlad, but that's better than being stopped against Haye, and a shot at Vitali is winnable, or the vacant strap against Stiverne, which would make a massive fight against Wlad


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone know why he was posting about tix last night? I take it he doesnt run his twitter


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

"Last minute injury postpones fight" 

Its hardly shocking news, its boxing these things happen the conspiracy theorists need to find something to occupy their time, which they clearly have to much of, I really do wonder what planet some people live on at times.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Team Fury saying the fight wont be postponed, they want to move on, cant say i blame them


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Team Fury saying the fight wont be postponed, they want to move on, cant say i blame them


There will be loads of claims flying about right now, the dust needs to settle before decisions are made, if Haye can heal quick enough they could still squeeze this fight in prior to the Froch v Groves match which would be best for all concerned. For purely selfish reasons I would love to see it on the Froch card as a super PPV but I think that is unlikely.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Team Fury saying the fight wont be postponed, they want to move on, cant say i blame them


Move onto what? Now, that _will_ be a duck.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Team Fury saying the fight wont be postponed, they want to move on, cant say i blame them


Where have they said that? I wouldn't blame them either to be honest if they do decide to move on, hope they don't though.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> 1 - there is no bigger fight out there for Fury, right now.
> 2 - How do you know it's bullshit?


http://www.worldboxingnews.net/news...are-moving-on-haye-fight-wont-happen-now.html

Looks likely does it!? My arse! Hes just spent months in an intense camp away from home and is in the best shape of his career!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Anyone know why he was posting about tix last night? I take it he doesnt run his twitter


Bit more he can rob from the fans, theres no way that cut was this morning.

And does this idiot Haye not wear headgear? #spastic


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> http://www.worldboxingnews.net/news...are-moving-on-haye-fight-wont-happen-now.html
> 
> Looks likely does it!? My arse! Hes just spent months in an intense camp away from home and is in the best shape of his career!


Who can Haye fight on PPV now. I can't think of anyone


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Haye needs Fury more than visa versa. After Haye's pitiful performance against Wlad, who is going to pay to see Haye fight a Manual Charr type opponent? He had to cancel his fight with Charr because tickets wasn't selling.

Who can Haye fight other than Fury which is PPV worthy?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Move onto what? Now, that _will_ be a duck.


How they fuck can you accuse Fury of ducking Haye at this point, you fucking retard. What would Fury gain?

Fury, Charr, the Klitschos are all fed up of Haye fucking them around and messing their careers and lives about. Fuck the money, Fury is well off, Haye has gone too far this time, he deserves no pay day from Fury.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> How they fuck can you accuse Fury of ducking Haye at this point, you fucking retard. What would Fury gain?
> 
> Fury, Charr, the Klitschos are all fed up of Haye fucking them around and messing their careers and lives about. Fuck the money, Fury is well off, Haye has gone too far this time, he deserves no pay day from Fury.


He clearly is fucking around because

he is either

A) he is sparring too close to the fight

b) the injury happened a week ago, but he is being a knob and only now telling us all.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

His sparring partners had all left the camp Wilder , Towers etc. 

And yet we are supposed to believe some giant 20 year old Croatian gave him that cut this morning? Gullible and naive anyone who believes it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

@Mugsy you can ser pictures of the cut its clearly fresh.

Can't see how they get this on before Froch v Groves.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> How they fuck can you accuse Fury of ducking Haye at this point, you fucking retard. What would Fury gain?


Because he's saying he won't fight Haye at all now when all they need to do is reschedule? Pretty obvious.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Haye is a clown.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought you wear a headguard in sparring- how did he and why did he get this injury?

Suspicious


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

"hes gone too far this time"

that bastard getting a cut, how can he do this to us


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Everyone will accuse me of being a Fury fanboy but seriously watch the interview that Sky Sports showed of Haye interviewed earlier. I dont have a link but it should be on after the footie at least.

Now I dont pretend to be Dr. Lightman but tell me that Haye looks genuine there? Tell me he looks like hes telling the truth and not acting?

He's a terrible liar, theres something else going on here. Peter Fury is absolutely furious I seen.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Where have they said that? I wouldn't blame them either to be honest if they do decide to move on, hope they don't though.


Peter Fury quoted on WBN on twitter saying they're going to move on


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Read this
http://uk.askmen.com/sports/business_250/253b_david-haye-fight-night-preparation.html

in his own words he stops sparring 10 days before a fight


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I see Adam Booth has deleted his twitter page, if this is legit what has he got to hide?
Why has Groves left Booth?

This stinks as much as Burns being called a world champion.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Read this
> http://uk.askmen.com/sports/business_250/253b_david-haye-fight-night-preparation.html
> 
> in his own words he stops sparring 10 days before a fight





> Sparring starts for me six or seven weeks before the fight, and *then I stop about ten days before the fight because I don't want to get marked up or cut, *anything like that. Six or seven days before the fight I do a lot of pad-work, and there's a lot of stuff on the focus-mitt training, bag-work, speed, timing, technique stuff. All the hard graft, all the hard stuff, should have been done by now, so I'm sort of going through the motions, slowly tapering down for the fight.


Haye you're a fucking fraud. He's full of lies this cut is not legit, again hes pushed his lies too far this time.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

What do you think they are lying about?

Do you genuinely think Haye shat himself and decided to cut his own eyebrow to get out of the fight?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

> Steve Cunningham ‏@usscunningham 35s
> @Tyson_Fury @hughiefury @peterfury damn guys this is crazy all the hard work put in for this fight this is #bollocks #teamfury


Another quote from a fighter Haye ducked. Steve knows only too well what this guy Haye is capable of.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Read this
> http://uk.askmen.com/sports/business_250/253b_david-haye-fight-night-preparation.html
> 
> in his own words he stops sparring 10 days before a fight


This is undeniable proof that Haye is a disgraceful ducker.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

I think Haye felt he couldn't fight at the pace Fury was going to bring. He barely got past Valuev who fights worse than Fury on tranquilizers.
He's not an active fighter and has bad enough stanima issues as it is. Fury is no walk over . He knew it.

I also think word got to Haye that Fury was fighting like Riddick Bowe in camp.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I suspect Wilder did indeed spark Haye out in sparring


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Masters said:


> I think Haye felt he couldn't fight at the pace Fury was going to bring. He barely got past Valuev who fights worse than Fury on tranquilizers.
> He's not an active fighter and has bad enough stanima issues as it is. Fury is no walk over . He knew it.
> 
> I also think word got to Haye that Fury was fighting like Riddick Bowe in camp.


Chisoras got a great work rate, Haye didnt cut his eyebrow to get out of that fight though which is odd.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This guy, Mugsy, is a delight! :lol:


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> I suspect Wilder did indeed spark Haye out in sparring


That could be the stem of it right there. Avoiding injuries is done at amateur level.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> I see Adam Booth has deleted his twitter page, if this is legit what has he got to hide?
> Why has Groves left Booth?
> 
> This stinks as much as Burns being called a world champion.


Was Groves disgusted by Haye & Booth's plan to duck Fury?


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Haye bladed himself. It's obvious.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Steve Funn said:


> Chisoras got a great work rate, Haye didnt cut his eyebrow to get out of that fight though which is odd.


Understand the styles that make fights.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Was Groves disgusted by Haye & Booth's plan to duck Fury?


:lol:


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Haye has gone too far this time, *he deserves no pay day from Fury*.


:lol: Tyson Money Fury.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Did he have a headguard on lads? That's my beef with him if he didn't. I've seen headguard he wears and it normally is on tip of eyebrow. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Haye will retire now Wlad, Vitali, Fury or Pulev wont engage with him and he will be blackballed by HBO and Sky Sports again. You had a good run David but you fucked it all up.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Another quote from a fighter Haye ducked. Steve knows only too well what this guy Haye is capable of.


Haye didn't duck that big brute Fury you clown. The same Hayemaker that traveled to Germany twice to beat Valuev the World champ and then again to face Wlad in order to unify. The same Hayemaker that sparked former World champ Ruiz with ease. The same Hayemaker that brutalized Olympic gold medal winner Audley Harrison within a few rounds. The same Hayemaker as an underdog traveled to France to crush Mormeck to capture the title. The same Hayemaker who again as the underdog went to unify against the ITV golden boy Enzo and crush him early. YES, YES HE'S GOING TO DUCK THAT FOOKING AWFUL PIECE OS SHIT DONKEY TYSON FURY!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Peter Fury quoted on WBN on twitter saying they're going to move on


I suspect that's just a statement intended to make it clear that they're not going to be fucked around. They'll likely just ask for money and agree a rescheduled date before the end of the year.

As for Booth deleting his account I personally wouldn't read too much into that. He's likely only done it to avoid the abuse that angry fans will surely send his way for the next few days.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> "It would be different if you actually saw something or felt something. How do you get a reaction out of that? How this happened escapes me. It's the freakiest thing that I've ever seen in my life. It's just unbelievable." Thats Hunter about Wards cut.


Remember Ward had to be dragged to Atlantic City for the Super Six final, and the thing that stunk about Ward's cut was that they stated it came from the "inside" of the headguard! Was speaking to someone in the build up to that fight who said it needed to get delayed on Ward's side as it was his first proper fight outside California for nearly 6 yrs under an 'alien' jurisidiction so to speak. So they didn't want to take any chances. Lo and behold he then gets a cut from the "inside" of the headguard and the fight is delayed considerably by an extra few months until the week before Christmas.

Haye's cut on the other hand is genuine I'd say. Even if they'd grown to have any doubts about this fight, Booth and Haye wouldn't have wanted to piss Sky Box Office given their history in that direction; SBO is the holy grail for Booth and Haye.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Did he have a headguard on lads? That's my beef with him if he didn't. I've seen headguard he wears and it normally is on tip of eyebrow. I'm disappointed.


Gary Logan says he was in the gym when it happened & he HAD a head guard on. Probably the same one as he was using in his sparring vid.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Haye will retire now Wlad, Vitali, Fury or Pulev wont engage with him and he will be blackballed by HBO and Sky Sports again. You had a good run David but you fucked it all up.


:lol:

Haye was "blackballed", was he? He's the biggest money in the division outside of the brothers and a near bolted-on certainty to sell pay per view.

Please tell me the PPV-worthy foes Fury has been dealing with: Johnson, Cunningham? Come on - either you're deliberately trolling or you need to take a long, hard look at your reasoning.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

What kind of joker is Haye? Unprofessional twat should get no money.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> :lol:
> 
> Haye was "blackballed", was he? He's the biggest money in the division outside of the brothers and a near bolted-on certainty to sell pay per view.
> 
> Please tell me the PPV-worthy foes Fury has been dealing with: Johnson, Cunningham? Come on - either you're deliberately trolling or you need to take a long, hard look at your reasoning.


Sky had to scrap PPV for a few years because Haye ruined it with his shite performances against Harrison and Wladimir. They knew the public wouldn't buy it anymore because so many rang up and complained. It was only when it was brought back that Haye immediately announced a "comeback". Haye and Booth are mercenaries when it comes to money.

Fury doesn't deserve a PPV payday either but he does bring something to the negotiating table. He's talked himself into this fight and got people interested, regardless of who he's fought. Haye is still the main draw but it's hardly a case of the only reason people are interested os because of him like it was with Ruiz and Chisora.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Can't believe the people blaming Haye for this, no other fighter would go in with a cut like that, would it even be sanctioned?

The fight will probably never happen now, I hope the fans get their money back.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I still think this fight will go ahead, just not sure when. There's just too much on the table for both sides for either one to walk away. There's the MASSIVE payday and also the fact that the guy who says he doesn't want it anymore will be regarded as a coward by the public and will probably end up at the bottom of the pecking order for a title shot.

Team Fury are rightly pissed off that this has happened but after a few days when they'll have calmed down I reckon they'll go back to the negotiation table and agree a rescheduled date.


----------



## Frenchy (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> :lol:
> 
> Haye was "blackballed", was he? He's the biggest money in the division outside of the brothers and a near bolted-on certainty to sell pay per view.
> 
> Please tell me the PPV-worthy foes Fury has been dealing with: Johnson, Cunningham? Come on - either you're deliberately trolling or you need to take a long, hard look at your reasoning.


Haye is a marquee name. He sells well to the public. There is money to be made in a Haye Fury fight so hopefully it should happen. The cut looks genuine to me, it pisses me off that it happened. I would think it will be about 6 weeks before he can consider fighting without the cut opening again, could less time.

Shame that Fury has to go through this though. Hope they get compensated.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Sky had to scrap PPV for a few years because Haye ruined it with his shite performances against Harrison and Wladimir. They knew the public wouldn't buy it anymore because so many rang up and complained. It was only when it was brought back that Haye immediately announced a "comeback". Haye and Booth are mercenaries when it comes to money.
> 
> Fury doesn't deserve a PPV payday either but he does bring something to the negotiating table. He's talked himself into this fight and got people interested, regardless of who he's fought. Haye is still the main draw but it's hardly a case of the only reason people are interested os because of him like it was with Ruiz and Chisora.


More fiction from you, Paulie. Sky stopped PPV because, with Haye saying he was retiring, there were no other fights on the horizon. The thing about phone complaints is unsubstantiated and makes no sense - Sky make huge money with Haye on PPV and were unlikely to stop it as long as there would still be interested.

Regardless, if Haye was "blackballed", he wouldn't be back on PPV or Sky at all. That's the point of blackballing!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> More fiction from you, Paulie. Sky stopped PPV because, with Haye saying he was retiring, there were no other fights on the horizon. The thing about phone complaints is unsubstantiated and makes no sense - Sky make huge money with Haye on PPV and were unlikely to stop it as long as there would still be interested.
> 
> Regardless, if Haye was "blackballed", he wouldn't be back on PPV or Sky at all. That's the point of blackballing!


You need to get off the end of Haye's dick mate. After the Wladimir fight nobody would pay a penny to watch Haye, he was the laughing stock of the country for months. It's only because Chisora was such a cunt in the lead-up that it allowed Haye to be the fan favourite again and after he won by KO he helped restore his reputation in the public's eyes to an extent. Haye only went on I'm A Celebrity to further rehabilitate his image with the public and get them onside again. The fact was for awhile his reputation and 'star' shall we call it was in tatters but people seem to have gotten over it now. That's why Fury said on Ringside "did the public forget about this fight?" (meaning the Wladimir one).

Haye is still a draw but not what he was back when he had a belt. The only way he'll get back to that is if he KOs a Klitschko.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> More fiction from you, Paulie. Sky stopped PPV because, with Haye saying he was retiring, there were no other fights on the horizon.


That's incorrect. After the Audley and Wlad fights there was a marked change in attitude towards boxing at Sky which is still being felt now with them only dealing primarily with one promoter. Barney Francis, from a logistical standpoint, has always been wary of boxing. This latest development will not have helped too much but on the whole things have been moving fairly positively on a boxing front from the Sky hierarchy's perspective and they should see this as a blip. Again it's Haye who's causing consternation for them though.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

HBO blackballed Haye anyway and that was a widely accepted fact. And they had this fight so they wont be too happy.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Was Groves disgusted by Haye & Booth's plan to duck Fury?


lmao :rofl


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Canastota said:


> That's incorrect. After the Audley and Wlad fights there was a marked change in attitude towards boxing at Sky which is still being felt now with them only dealing primarily with one promoter. Barney Francis, from a logistical standpoint, has always been wary of boxing. This latest development will not have helped too much but on the whole things have been moving fairly positively on a boxing front from the Sky hierarchy's perspective and they should see this as a blip. Again it's Haye who's causing consternation for them though.


Absolute revisionist bullshit.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> HBO blackballed Haye anyway and that was a widely accepted fact. And they had this fight so they wont be too happy.


They blackballed Haye and then bought one of his next fights?

Whats going on today.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> HBO blackballed Haye anyway and that was a widely accepted fact. And they had this fight so they wont be too happy.


"widely accepted fact"? A fact is something you can prove. Haye had retired, he came back on BoxNation and, as soon as there was a chance for him to be on PPV again, Sky took it. Yeah, clear FACT there.



PaulieMc said:


> You need to get off the end of Haye's dick mate. After the Wladimir fight nobody would pay a penny to watch Haye, he was the laughing stock of the country for months. It's only because Chisora was such a cunt in the lead-up that it allowed Haye to be the fan favourite again and after he won by KO he helped restore his reputation in the public's eyes to an extent. Haye only went on I'm A Celebrity to further rehabilitate his image with the public and get them onside again. The fact was for awhile his reputation and 'star' shall we call it was in tatters but people seem to have gotten over it now. That's why Fury said on Ringside "did the public forget about this fight?" (meaning the Wladimir one).
> 
> Haye is still a draw but not what he was back when he had a belt. The only way he'll get back to that is if he KOs a Klitschko.


I don't see how pointing out your spewing opinion as fact is being on Haye's dick, but ok. I think you put a lot more stock into what people on forums say than in what people will spend. My dispute here is that Haye was not blackballed and played little part in Sky pulling PPV. If Haye had fought on and had a decent opponent, he'd have been back on PPV.

What Sky did do, was tell FW and others that PPV was off the table unless it was a major event.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Absolute revisionist bullshit.


Are you alright in the head?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

@dftaylor - Give it a rest bozo.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> "widely accepted fact"? A fact is something you can prove. Haye had retired, he came back on BoxNation and, as soon as there was a chance for him to be on PPV again, Sky took it. Yeah, clear FACT there.
> 
> I don't see how pointing out your spewing opinion as fact is being on Haye's dick, but ok. I think you put a lot more stock into what people on forums say than in what people will spend. My dispute here is that Haye was not blackballed and played little part in Sky pulling PPV. If Haye had fought on and had a decent opponent, he'd have been back on PPV.
> 
> What Sky did do, was tell FW and others that PPV was off the table unless it was a major event.


I didn't say he was blackballed, that was Mugsy. All I said or meant was it was clear that after the Wladimir fight that there was no way Sky were going to give Haye PPV money again. Like I said, he was a laughing stock for months afterward, there's no way people would have paid to watch him at that point and he knew it. Hence why he "retired".

Times have changed now obviously but if you're seriously saying Sky DIDN'T get rid of PPV because they knew no one would buy it then you're the one spewing your opinion. Sky look for any excuse to make fights PPV, it wasn't just exclusive to Haye. They made the Groves-DeGale fight PPV remember, a fight that should never have been given it.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Groves/degale werent a top of the bill ppv fight, the clev/braemer fight was top of the bill fight then when that fell apart and bellew couldnt make weight they made degale/groves into the top of the bill fight.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

:haye









:fury


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Canastota said:


> Are you alright in the head?


Are you?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> I didn't say he was blackballed, that was Mugsy. All I said or meant was it was clear that after the Wladimir fight that there was no way Sky were going to give Haye PPV money again. Like I said, he was a laughing stock for months afterward, there's no way people would have paid to watch him at that point and he knew it. Hence why he "retired".
> 
> Times have changed now obviously but if you're seriously saying Sky DIDN'T get rid of PPV because they knew no one would buy it then you're the one spewing your opinion. Sky look for any excuse to make fights PPV, it wasn't just exclusive to Haye. They made the Groves-DeGale fight PPV remember, a fight that should never have been given it.


He'd said he was retiring win or lose against Wlad, the Sky decision played no part in that.

Sky DID NOT get rid of PPV because of Haye. You know how I know that? It made them a fortune, regardless of whether some people on the internet were upset with it. It's been parrotted around ever since, but there was no evidence for it then, and there's no evidence now.

The Groves-Degale example - that was more by accident. Warren was trying to make another Mag 7 type card and it came apart - as smoggy says. Between that and the abysmal performance of Khan on PPV, it led to Sky being more discerning with what it put on PPV since it was taking away from its dedicated programming.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> @dftaylor - Give it a rest bozo.


Yeah, five or six posts compared to multitudes of people saying the same, ill-informed shit. I'm the one who needs to give it a rest. Cunt.


----------



## Wayno (Jul 23, 2012)

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/news...are-moving-on-haye-fight-wont-happen-now.html

Dont know how ligit this is but looks like it wont get rescheduled


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wtf was he doing having heavy sparring one week before the fight? Idiotic stuff and he'll suffer financially for it. Fury probably dodged a bad ko though.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Yeah, five or six posts compared to multitudes of people saying the same, ill-informed shit. I'm the one who needs to give it a rest. Cunt.


I can assure you the post that you referred to as 'abosulte revisionist bullshit' was the complete opposite of 'ill-informed'


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Yeah, five or six posts compared to multitudes of people saying the same, ill-informed shit. I'm the one who needs to give it a rest. Cunt.


Hey df,It always baffles me that people forget that Groves-Degale was on ppv after Haye-Harrison so if they were that worried about the complaints they had they would never of put two novices headling ppv.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

tony thompson ready to step in from twitter.

I would sue Haye if I was the Fury camp.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Haye taking a lot of stick for this but why? Sparring a week before the fight is nothing unusual, and it was supposed to be his last, or one of his last sessions anyway. It's not like he was sparring a day before the fight so what's the issue? Doesn't matter what he told askmen about ending sparring 10 days before the fight either. Things are always changing in training camps. It's like me saying I go for a run at 10pm every night and then one day you saw me going for a run at 9pm instead. Big fuckin' deal. Haye, in another interview had already said that for this camp they were doing a lot more sparring than usual. Is he now morally or legally obligated to stop sparring 10 days before each fight because that's what he told askmen?:lol:

It's a bit unusual to get a cut with those big ass gloves and headgear but shit happens. Does make me wonder if he was wearing headgear. He has no reason to duck this fight. Huge payday for what should be (at least on paper) a fairly comfortable nights work. If y'all dislike Haye that's cool, but think about this shit logically instead of getting emotional and making wild claims.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

On the Money said:


> tony thompson ready to step in from twitter.
> 
> *I would sue Haye if I was the Fury camp*.


Sue someone for getting a cut? :lol: for fuck sake.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Some of the comments in this thread are laughable, the people in question should feel embarrassed.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> Sue someone for getting a cut? :lol: for fuck sake.


Sue him on the basis he has previous and he shouldn't be doing intense sparring six days before an SBO weigh in.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Sadly Sky have said they don't want a replacement for Tyson so that's that.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

On the Money said:


> Sue him on the basis he has previous and he shouldn't be doing intense sparring six days before an SBO weigh in.


If it wasn't in the contract then there's nothing Fury's team can do. He "has previous"? Well, as long as there are valid medical notes then there's nothing Fury can do about it.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Booth and Haye dont want this fight at any date as I suspected, Peter Fury claiming Booth wont discuss rescheduling the fight either.

Thats pathetic. If Haye and Booth wont even reschedule it says everything about this incident.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Booth and Haye dont want this fight at any date as I suspected, Peter Fury claiming Booth wont discuss rescheduling the fight either.
> 
> Thats pathetic. If Haye and Booth wont even reschedule it says everything about this incident.


Has the dark lord lost his powers or something? Groves split and now haye pulling out..then the no-rescheduling?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Booth and Haye dont want this fight at any date as I suspected, Peter Fury claiming Booth wont discuss rescheduling the fight either.
> 
> Thats pathetic. If Haye and Booth wont even reschedule it says everything about this incident.


I can kinda understand them saying to Peter ''look we can't nail down a date just yet'' but flat out refusing to discuss a potential date is stupid and doesn't look good. I've listened to Haye's interview and i dunno it's hard to trust a guy who's prone to lying all the bloody time.

Fury please move on and leave this guy to dry..


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> Has the dark lord lost his powers or something? Groves split and now haye pulling out..then the no-rescheduling?


Groves split is just games.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Who knows they may have got an offer from Vitali Klitschko. :conf


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> Who knows they may have got an offer from Vitali Klitschko. :conf


Even if they did, they could off despatched Fury in style and go into that fight with momentum and with people talking.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Bill said:


> Even if they did, they could off despatched Fury in style and go into that fight with momentum and with people talking.


VK wouldn't allow that, same as with Del Boy.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

There is talk of that Vitali fight but it surely is bullshit, I cannot believe it if that comes off. 

Boxing would be far better off if both Vitali and Haye fucked off for good with their "injuries" and refusal to fight more than once every 2 years.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> VK wouldn't allow that, same as with Del Boy.


That's a fair point actually, it go's against his robotic obsession of being in control.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Sadly Sky have said they don't want a replacement for Tyson so that's that.


Yeah

It's a Haye show and a Haye date . plus tyson has different promoter and fights for different channel most of the time

Haye has cost a lot of people a lot of money

all over again


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I might turn up at Hayes gym and offer him out, I'm fucking sick of his bullshit.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> I might turn up at Hayes gym and offer him out, I'm fucking sick of his bullshit.


:haye is terrified.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

He's so scared he's burnt his gym down so he doesn't have to fight you.


----------



## Ozark (Jun 8, 2013)

Must suck to turn down a title eliminator for a 5 mill payday, only to have Haye be Haye.

Not too much of a loss for the fans, as it wouldn't have lasted long before Fury blasted out this pathetic Hot Dog Cowboy.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> I might turn up at Hayes gym and offer him out, I'm fucking sick of his bullshit.


Sorry no can do right now. He's got a cut..


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Sorry no can do right now. He's got a cut..


:lol: It's weird seeing you having a bee in your bonnet, your normally the most level headed poster I know. :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> That's a fair point actually, it go's against his robotic obsession of being in control.


In fairness, if I was lining up a multi-million euro fight, I would want to reduce the risk of losing it. All it takes is a bad decision, or a cut (haha), and the fight is ruined.

But there's no way Haye cut himself, so the crazy conspiracy theories make no sense anyway. Weird shit happens in boxing.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ozark said:


> Must suck to turn down a title eliminator for a 5 mill payday, only to have Haye be Haye.
> 
> Not too much of a loss for the fans, as it wouldn't have lasted long before Fury blasted out this pathetic Hot Dog Cowboy.


:lol:

Come on, Haye would have beaten him into early retirement!


----------



## Ozark (Jun 8, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> :lol:
> 
> Come on, Haye would have beaten him into early retirement!


What is it they say? If Ifs and buts were Dicks and Nuts, David Haye would hit that...

Besides, if Zoltan Hungaricabby can stop Haye on cuts, I'm pretty sure Tyson could have too.:fire


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ozark said:


> What is it the say? If Ifs and buts were Butts and Nuts, David Haye would hit that...


Tyson Fury's single best win is over a fat version of a guy Haye took out in five rounds.


----------



## Ozark (Jun 8, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Tyson Fury's single best win is over a fat version of a guy Haye took out in five rounds.


Tyson Fury has never been stopped on cuts by a Hungarian cab driver. With 5 million at stake. A week before a fight.

Why does none of this make any damn sense?


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Ozark said:


> Tyson Fury has never been stopped on cuts by a Hungarian cab driver. With 5 million at stake. A week before a fight.
> 
> Why does none of this make any damn sense?


Tyson Fury has been beaten by John McDermott.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ozark said:


> Tyson Fury has never been stopped on cuts by a Hungarian cab driver. With 5 million at stake. A week before a fight.
> 
> Why does none of this make any damn sense?


I can't make it make sense for you, champ. But the point is, why would Haye need to duck a guy who struggled to beat a guy Haye dealt with in much better fashion?


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Haye fought two big guys.

Wlad shut him out and he barely got past complete and utter joke Valuev. For those who say Audley- 3 rounds against a guy who was blown out in a round by Price who was demolished twice by crooked backed , old man Thompson.

Fury is a hard fight for Haye and anybody who knew anything about box knew that. In the end Haye didn't take the risk.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Masters said:


> Haye fought two big guys.
> 
> Wlad shut him out and he barely got past complete and utter joke Valuev. For those who say Audley- 3 rounds against a guy who was blown out in a round by Price who was demolished twice by crooked backed , old man Thompson.
> 
> Fury is a hard fight for Haye and anybody who knew anything about box knew that. In the end Haye didn't take the risk.


Hilarious.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Haye won't risk future paydays, safer to piss away 5 mil. Makes sense.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Haye won't risk future paydays, safer to piss away 5 mil. Makes sense.


Getting blown out by Fury = career over= no paydays.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Masters said:


> Getting blown out by Fury = career over= no paydays.


:lol: Yeah, this was gonna happen.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> :lol: Yeah, this was gonna happen.


Im a long time fan of Haye , but beating Fury was no foregone conclusion. Far from it. With Peter in his corner , Fury is a dangerous animal.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

My word they still overrate Haye. I dont understand people dissing Furys resume the guys like 24, and its one of the best out there at the moment?
Haye's resume at Heavyweight, for someone so highly rated, is utter dogshit.

Haye's best win is Audley Harrison and a beyond shot John Ruiz...?
And yet Haye fans think this man could compete and beat Tyson, Holyfield, Lewis etc?

I dont understand and never will the hype about this man?

For all the abuse Amir Khan gets I respect him alot more than Haye.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

fuck! I really wanted to see Haye paste him. Too bad they're not willing to fight a replacement in Wilder or Thompson......guess they know the realistic chances of losing by brutal KO to both


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Hearn said in his IFilm interview the fight probably won't go ahead. There's no TV date and arena available now before the end of the year and Fury won't wait that long. Massive shame, this fight would have been huge.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Fury's got in from the pub by the sounds of it, talking smack on Twitter. :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahah he going off..the skol super hit a nerve on big boy.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> My word they still overrate Haye. I dont understand people dissing Furys resume the guys like 24, and its one of the best out there at the moment?
> Haye's resume at Heavyweight, for someone so highly rated, is utter dogshit.
> 
> Haye's best win is Audley Harrison and a beyond shot John Ruiz...?
> ...


In the words of my old man....


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

I want to know why Haye was sparring without headgear so close to the fight. Everyone is let down and pissed off by this.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> I might turn up at Hayes gym and offer him out, I'm fucking sick of his bullshit.


Do it an video tape the outcome :bbb


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Gutted about this. Had a boys night in planned. Hopefully fury can get someone decent and sky show it in a normal channel or somet but can't see it. Has haye explained the cut yet?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

MrBiggerthan said:


> I want to know why Haye was sparring without headgear so close to the fight. Everyone is let down and pissed off by this.


He and Booth and Logan are claiming they had headgear on.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I find it funny that, from all the protests about what a joke of a fight this is, so many people are let down by it!


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

This thread has been brilliant to read. Haye said he didn't spar! It's been quoted...TWICE! What a prick twat! He's ducking Fury! His sparring partners had left and yet he now has this mystery cut! Nobody ever spars in the run up to the fight ever! No headgear! He must have needed pumping up! Glass forehead! Fury should sue Haye for purposefully getting cut to get out of a fight he never wanted! :rofl

People are just dissapointed and it's manifesting in some weird, conspiracy bullshit tantrums. Haye has been terribly frustrating and the cut could probably have been avoided, but, it also could have happend earlier in camp and have drawn similar reaction. They probably would have been scraping Fury off the canvas anyway, and I hope that at some point I get to watch it all unfold.

It's pointless as fuck going on about it - for now anyway the fight is off. Let the dust settle and team Fury can decide whether they want to pursue the Haye fight or move onto Wilder, Chisora, or whoever. As for Haye, he's probably just as gutted as Fury and if he can't postpone until a later date then he'll have to consider which route to take if he's serious about coming back. Fingers crossed they just re-schedule so I can watch Fury be punched even more gormless.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

This is good news for Fury. He can walk away from it with his head held high, rather than lying horizontal on the canvas.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ilesey said:


> This thread has been brilliant to read. Haye said he didn't spar! It's been quoted...TWICE! What a prick twat! He's ducking Fury! His sparring partners had left and yet he now has this mystery cut! Nobody ever spars in the run up to the fight ever! No headgear! He must have needed pumping up! Glass forehead! Fury should sue Haye for purposefully getting cut to get out of a fight he never wanted! :rofl
> 
> People are just dissapointed and it's manifesting in some weird, conspiracy bullshit tantrums. Haye has been terribly frustrating and the cut could probably have been avoided, but, it also could have happend earlier in camp and have drawn similar reaction. They probably would have been scraping Fury off the canvas anyway, and I hope that at some point I get to watch it all unfold.
> 
> It's pointless as fuck going on about it - for now anyway the fight is off. Let the dust settle and team Fury can decide whether they want to pursue the Haye fight or move onto Wilder, Chisora, or whoever. As for Haye, he's probably just as gutted as Fury and if he can't postpone until a later date then he'll have to consider which route to take if he's serious about coming back. Fingers crossed they just re-schedule so I can watch Fury be punched even more gormless.


A-fucking-men.

The tantrums in this thread have been embarrassing.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Haye is the quintessential boy who cried wolf. We all know he wasn't injured first time around against Wlad just like he wasn't against Charr. When a legit one like this comes along it's not surprise plenty of villagers are screaming bullshit. However, the consequences of this cut don't work to Haye's advantage the way the other "injuries" did...


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not one for conspiracies, so I am not gonna start a new thread but I don't think its ludicrous to think this could all be tied in with the Groves/Booth situation, and Booths availability over the next couple of months.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Any news on refunds? The silence from both promoters is deafening and Im not surprised Eddie got his fighter out of there onto one of his own cards and washed his hands totally of it. Im more gutted about missing the Quigg fight than the main event as I cant make the o2 the week after..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.icontact-archive.com/YWZ707yTW5xQf3BOSz7jVMbSXGNtt_mZ?w=1

Hennessy statement


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

well Adonis Stevenson v Tavoris Cloud was going to be on sky box office as part of the haye fury ppv,
but now its going to be on Sky Sports 1...


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Rumours on twitter that sauerland have met with booth to negotiate haye-povetkin should povetkin beat wlad..


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Ilesey said:


> This thread has been brilliant to read. Haye said he didn't spar! It's been quoted...TWICE! What a prick twat! He's ducking Fury! His sparring partners had left and yet he now has this mystery cut! Nobody ever spars in the run up to the fight ever! No headgear! He must have needed pumping up! Glass forehead! Fury should sue Haye for purposefully getting cut to get out of a fight he never wanted! :rofl
> 
> People are just dissapointed and it's manifesting in some weird, conspiracy bullshit tantrums. Haye has been terribly frustrating and the cut could probably have been avoided, but, it also could have happend earlier in camp and have drawn similar reaction. They probably would have been scraping Fury off the canvas anyway, and I hope that at some point I get to watch it all unfold.
> 
> It's pointless as fuck going on about it - for now anyway the fight is off. Let the dust settle and team Fury can decide whether they want to pursue the Haye fight or move onto Wilder, Chisora, or whoever. As for Haye, he's probably just as gutted as Fury and if he can't postpone until a later date then he'll have to consider which route to take if he's serious about coming back. Fingers crossed they just re-schedule so I can watch Fury be punched even more gormless.


QFT.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Rumours on twitter that sauerland have met with booth to negotiate haye-povetkin should povetkin beat wlad..


most pointless meeting since dan rafael met a salad bar then


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Rumours on twitter that sauerland have met with booth to negotiate haye-povetkin should povetkin beat wlad..


Link please? I see Povetkin winning that fight.


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

Jim Rosenthal, Steve Bunce & Steve Lillis had heard similar things about Haye ditching fury to chase the winner of Klitschko vs. Povetkin and in turn would hang Fury up to dry when on Box Nation on Saturday... they then suggested that Dereck Chisora (should he win the European Title) should look to face Tyson Fury in a rematch for said title in either late November/early December. 

They also suggested that between now and then Tyson Fury should have a "tune up" fight so that his training camp isn't a waste.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

davez said:


> Jim Rosenthal, Steve Bunce & Steve Lillis had heard similar things about Haye ditching fury to chase the winner of Klitschko vs. Povetkin and in turn would hang Fury up to dry when on Box Nation on Saturday...


What does that last bit mean?


----------



## joe33 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Rumours on twitter that sauerland have met with booth to negotiate haye-povetkin should povetkin beat wlad..


 Not that i think he will win, though i think it could be close if he is as good as i believe he is and heres his chance to prove it............this would be crap, it would be march or april or some silly shit, and then that would mean haye has not had a fight in nearly 2.5 years, what a load of crap


----------



## Ozark (Jun 8, 2013)

Peter Fury on twitter saying they are trying to make it happen late January now. Looking to have Tyson fight once in the meantime.

Hughie to fight at a smaller Venue this Sunday, opponent not announced yet, then several more fights this year.


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

when the Box Nation show started LIVE on Saturday night - When Rosenthal brought the subject up that Haye Fury was cancelled they hinted at they'd possibly heard rumors or something on the grapevine that David Haye would be ditching the big fight with Tyson Fury and that he was "maybe/probably" in talks for the winner of Klitschko vs Povetkin. Leaving Tyson Fury out to dry... they then said if that was to happen a fight between Chisora and Fury could and should be made providing Chisora won his match for the European title on Saturday night.

allegedly of course (just in case I picked them all up wrong?) but that's what I understood they said.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sky box office turned down wilder as an alternative as fury requested him to save the show


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Masters said:


> Link please? I see Povetkin winning that fight.


Dont really have a link, just seen a few people mentioning it on twitter


----------

